# Auch Asrock P67 Pro3 bietet PCIe-Gen3-Support



## Mr.Knister (20. März 2012)

Der PCI-Express-x16-Slot des Sockel-1155-Mainboard P67 Pro3 von Asrock soll im Zusammenspiel mit einer Ivy-Bridge-CPU inklusive entsprechendem BIOS Unterstützung für die dritte Generation dieser Schnittstelle bieten.
Dies bestätigte mir der Herstellersupport auf Anfrage in einer E-Mail.


> Ja, wenn eine IVY Bridge CPU hier eingesetzt wird, ist der PCIe x16 als GEN3.
> Es muss aber das BIOS vor dem Wechsel der CPU aktualisiert werden, damit IVY Bridge unterstützt wird.



Wie auch bei einigen Boards anderer Hersteller (z.B. Asus P8P67) erfolgt die Anbindung des x16-Slots direkt an den Hauptprozessor und nicht über einen Switch. Ein solcher würde selbst mit einer Ivy-CPU bei fehlender Unterstützung des PCI-E-3.0-Standards den Slot auf die zweite Generation limitieren.
Da hier aber aufgrund nur eines verbauten Grafikslots überhaupt keiner benötigt wird, findet folglich theoretisch keine Limitierung statt.

Bemerkenswert ist hierbei, dass auf der Website des Herstellers an keiner Stelle diese Fähigkeit erwähnt wird. Womöglich handelt es sich also um eine Falschaussage des Supports oder die Information sollte aus strategischen Gründen zurückgehalten werden-das wird sich wohl erst später zeigen.

Quelle: E-Mail von support@asrock.nl


Spoiler



Hallo,

Ja, wenn eine IVY Bridge CPU hier eingesetzt wird, ist der PCIe x16 als GEN3.
Es muss aber das BIOS vor dem Wechsel der CPU aktualisiert werden, damit IVY Bridge unterstützt wird.
Wann dieses BIOS erscheint kann leider nioch nicht gesagt werden, da u.a. diverse Tests im Vorfeld noch gemacht werden müssen...


Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 

ASRock Support


----------



## omgfck12 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Auch Asrock P67 Pro3 bietet Gen3-Support*

Sehr geil, wobei ich nicht vor habe auf ivy zu wechseln.. Aber gut, wenn man dann schon mal kein neues Board braucht. Die am besten Investierten 80€ meines Lebens. Ausstattung wie ein Hochpreisboard und jetzt auch noch Zukunftsfähiger als gedacht. Danke für die News


----------



## neo27484 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Auch Asrock P67 Pro3 bietet Gen3-Support*

hatte auch schon asrock boards, waren immer top, vor allem die eierlegende wollmilchsau 939dual-sata2 - das ding hatte ich ne gefühlte ewigkeit weils einach alles konnte


----------



## PontifexM (21. März 2012)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Der PCI-Express-x16-Slot des Sockel-1155-Mainboard P67 Pro3 von Asrock soll im Zusammenspiel mit einer Ivy-Bridge-CPU inklusive entsprechendem BIOS Unterstützung für die dritte Generation dieser Schnittstelle bieten.
> Dies bestätigte mir der Herstellersupport auf Anfrage in einer E-Mail.
> 
> 
> ...


 das sollte dann für das grosse schwester brett ja auch gelten oder  nicht ? also das pro6 . . .


----------



## PrussianPride (21. März 2012)

Irgendwie führt doch für Normalnutzer in letzter Zeit kein Weg an Asrock vorbei. Die machen einfach gute Bretter zu guten Preisen, Punkt. Ist schon echt beeindruckend, auch wie die insgesamt mit ihren BIOS-Updates umgehen find ich sehr lobenswert. Aktuell verbaue ich eigentlich nur noch Asrock-Boards.


----------



## FRfutzi01 (21. März 2012)

Sehr geil! Wie gut das ich mir das Pro3 geholt habe...


----------



## RayasVati (21. März 2012)

*AW: Auch Asrock P67 Pro3 bietet Gen3-Support*



omgfck12 schrieb:


> Sehr geil, wobei ich nicht vor habe auf ivy zu wechseln.. Aber gut, wenn man dann schon mal kein neues Board braucht. Die am besten Investierten 80€ meines Lebens. Ausstattung wie ein Hochpreisboard und jetzt auch noch Zukunftsfähiger als gedacht. Danke für die News


 
Du sagst es 
Was AMD vormacht sollte Intel auch ab und an mal Nachmachen


----------



## mickythebeagle (21. März 2012)

PontifexM schrieb:


> das sollte dann für das grosse schwester brett ja auch gelten oder  nicht ? also das pro6 . . .


 
Das gilt erst mal nur für die Boards die auch wirklich nur einen einzigen PEG Platz haben


----------



## Mr.Knister (21. März 2012)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Das gilt erst mal nur für die Boards die  auch wirklich nur einen einzigen PEG Platz haben



Korrekt. Müsste ja eigentlich auf alle ein-Slot-Boards anzuwenden sein.



omgfck12 schrieb:


> Die  am besten Investierten 80€ meines Lebens. Ausstattung wie ein  Hochpreisboard und jetzt auch noch Zukunftsfähiger als gedacht. Danke  für die News


 
Da sagst du was! Und sogar Vergangenheitsfähig mit Floppy


----------



## Sand0r (21. März 2012)

Gilt das denn auch für das Z68 Pro 3?


----------



## mickythebeagle (21. März 2012)

Sand0r schrieb:


> Gilt das denn auch für das Z68 Pro 3?


 
wieviele x16 Slots hasste auf dem Board ?
Also , dürfte das wohl die Antwort sein


----------



## Mr.Knister (21. März 2012)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> wieviele x16 Slots hasste auf dem Board ?
> Also , dürfte das wohl die Antwort sein


 
Richtig, deshalb gibt es hier auch eine extra Gen3-Version. Leider Pech gehabt.

EDIT: Achso, um noch mal darauf hinzuweisen: Es handelt sich bei meiner Quelle um eine E-Mail des Supports, nicht um eine offizielle Pressemitteilung, Vermerk auf der Website o.Ä.


----------



## Sand0r (22. März 2012)

Alles klar, danke. Sollte ich tatsächlich demnächst nochmal aufrüsten, kommt mir sowieso kein Board mehr mit nur einem PCI-E Steckplatz ins Haus.


----------



## mickythebeagle (22. März 2012)

Im Endefeckt ist das alles schon seit der Aussage von MSI klar.
Als die ersten so gross beworbenen Gen3 Boards auf dem Markt kamen, sagte MSI schon das alle ein Slot Sandy Bretter Gen 3 können da sie ja alle an die CPU angebunden seien und so also die CPU die Gen vorgibt.
Normal das im Moment keiner mehr so gross damit wirbt, wollen ja alle Ihre Gen3, bzw. ihre 77er Bretter jetzt verkaufen.


----------

